# Can't mount disk drive from LiveCD



## zoujiaqing (Feb 22, 2020)

My laptop is crashed, I want to mount FreeBSD system disk to /mnt !


```
root@: # ls /dev/nvd0*
nvd0p1 nvd0p2 nvd0p3 nvd0p4 nvd0p5 nvd0p6 nvd0p7 nvd0p8 nvd0p9
root@: # mount /dev/nvd0p8 /mnt
mount: /dev/nvd0p8: No such file or directory
root@: # mount /dev/nvd0p9 /mnt
mount: /dev/nvd0p9: R/W mount of / denied. Filesystem is not clean - run fsck. Forced mount will invalidate journal contents: Operation not permitted
```


----------



## zoujiaqing (Feb 22, 2020)

Resolve it:

```
fsck_ufs /dev/nvd0p9
mount /dev/nvd0p9 /mnt
```


----------

